# DOMOTICA...casa inteligente



## lauramaya (Mar 25, 2010)

Hola...

Estoy haciendo un proyecto de la escuela, de una casa inteligente, hare una maqueta, usare programacion en VHDL, la NEXYS y otros circuitos...

Este consistira principalmente en el usar una electrovalvula para controlar el regado del jardin, y una cerradura electrica, pero ademas me gustaria agregar el encendido y apagado de una luz mediante señales...ya sea infrarrojo o bluetooth..pero no he encontrado un circuito apropiado, asi como el control de una alarma...mediante señales inalambricas...

Espero me puedan ayudar.....GRACIAS


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 25, 2010)

no hay circuitos específicos de lo que estás proyectando.. es verdad.. pero podes buscar las cosas por parte en el foro y vas adaptando a tus necesidades...
por ejemplo el control inalámbrico  es un tema bastante famoso acá... vos tenés que extraer lo que te sirva y así se da el proceso de aprendizaje y deducción


----------



## lauramaya (Mar 25, 2010)

De hecho ya he llevado una investigacion sobre eso...

Por ejemplo se k hay un sistema para la alarma mediante el led infrarrojo..enviando una señal continua y si esta es interrumpida la alarma se activa....pero mi mayor problem..es como hacer lo de las luces por k solo he visto varias opciones usando PIC..pero lamentablemete no se mucho de eso


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 25, 2010)

basicamente estás buscando un control remoto tipo televisor que controle luces.. no?
necesitas informarte sobre los integrados HT12E y HT12D 
el E tiene cuantro entradas digitales (uno o cero) y una salida que las incluye a las 4 y el receptor (D) recibe esas cuatro en un solo pin y lo interpreta, convirtiéndolas de nuevo en cuatro salidas independientes.... 
la idea seria meter el codificador con un led infrarrojo en el control y en el receptor un fototransistor y el decodificador y con eso activar y desactivar relés o lo que sea. me explico?


----------



## Baddragon (Mar 27, 2010)

Bueno acá te dejo un articulo muy bueno que encontré, no habla nada de los circuitos pero te da ideas muy buenas de como debe ser una casa inteligente, espero que entiendas un poco el ingles jeje. suerte!! 
mi casa es un robot


----------

